# Boat insurance



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Currently we have State Farm for our boat insurance and pay too much in my opinion. With a car, truck, and boat we pay almost 300 per month or 1800 for six months. We have had a claim before with State Farm and they took care of it. The thing we don’t want is to save money on premium and get an insurance company that sucks if u have a claim. 

Please let us know first hand experiences/premium prices

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

State farm sucks when it comes to price. I use to have everything covered with them. House, 2 cars and boat. Long story short answer. I just yesterday cancelled the last policy of both cars. Went with USAA.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Shop, Shop, use the phone for a while, compare apples with apples, same coverage etc. I left USAA this past summer (everyone falls all over them... lol) but after 100 dollar increases every 6 months until they priced themselves out of my business... Shop around, one thing for sure, there is no loyalty them it comes to insurance companies and the consumer. You're (all of us) is nothing more than a statistic showing levels if risk to the insurance company. If the rates are increasing, they wont "drop you"... but their rates will make you move to someone else. They just eliminated their risk with you, mission accomplished. Same goes with your Homeowners insurance, shop (or have your agent) shop every time renewal period.... Oh, did I mention 'Shop around?" lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Shop, and Shop and Shop.

I have Geico, after doing so


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

We have vehicles covered by geico and boat covered by progressive. When I shopped for insurance for the boat, progressive was best option for us.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Markel.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

jman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Currently we have State Farm for our boat insurance and pay too much in my opinion. With a car, truck, and boat we pay almost 300 per month or 1800 for six months. We have had a claim before with State Farm and they took care of it. The thing we don’t want is to save money on premium and get an insurance company that sucks if u have a claim.
> 
> ...


First bit of advice.....Ignore almost all advice on a public forum in regards to insurance, investments, estate planning and such  You will receive advise based on their personal situation and not yours. Obviously people here want to help you with advice because they are nice and helpful ! Use this forum for fishing and boating advice.

Your opinion is that you pay too much ? Maybe you're not paying enough ? Covering your liabilities is more important than saving a few bucks. Car , truck and boat...where are they located ? how many drivers ? teens ? .....you didn't include the value of each one, new or old cars/trucks/boat....million dollar home or trailer ? ....your insurance could be very well priced.....you may be over insured you may be underinsured.

State Farm, Gieco and USAA are all proprietary companies.....brokers cant shop with them, you have to receive quotes directly.

Everyone that replied to you gave the right response...SHOP AROUND......but after you have your coverage evaluated by a licensed professional.....as in an agent or owner of a P&C insurance brokerage. Let them shop multiple insurance companies to compare price.

Here's a real situation that I ran into last week. I have an estate planning/financial advisory company and met with a client. My partners and I purchased 20+ insurance brokerages around the country last year, all are property and casualty companies so now I can shop home/auto/liability and commercial policies for my clients since we own these agencies. 
The client was a female with a net worth of $10 million +, she was complaining that was paying too much for auto insurance......turns out that she had basic/state minimum coverage!!!!! Talk about liability ! Not enough coverage to fix her car or an expensive car she might hit. Lack of proper coverage was the problem in my eyes not the price......everyone is just fixed on price......long story short, I maxed out her coverage to $300k/$500k, added a $5 million umbrella liability policy and actually saved her money ......if it would have cost more than her original policy I would have made her pay for the correct coverage. 

Call a couple independent agencies, send them your declarations pages and have them shop for you. You are welcome to pm me with the dec pages, I'll look them over and if you want give them to one of my agents to shop rates for, you should also shop other agencies too.

Because so many people here ask about boat insurance I want to set up an employee / agent that specializes in that exclusively......custom designed policies tailored to your individual needs with unbeatable prices. 

Sorry for the super long post, hope it helps and good luck !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Reminds me of that shitty comercial.when the guy says no I had the wrong insurance Company.

Bet he bragged how cheap his insurane was and how smart he was before he filled a claim.

I sold insurance once, know what you are getting when you buy it.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your advice. As far as the last prick, if you don’t have information why do you have to post negative comments?


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Also deeplines, I’m assuming you meant filed a claim not filled. Amazes me how people have to make derogatory remarks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

mudskipper said:


> My partners and I purchased 20+ insurance brokerages around the country last year, all are property and casualty companies so now I can shop home/auto/liability and commercial policies for my clients since we own these agencies.


What does this mean?? do you have to give these companies money in order to shop their rates? What does it mes you purchased 20+ insurance brokerages? I dont understand... Tks...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It wasn't meant as a smart ass remark or derogatory. I'm just saying don't just compare Apple's to Apple's. Compare Fuji apples to Fuji apples.

Hope you get what you need when it comes time to use it.

I'm just echoing what mudskipper posted.


----------

